

A Lawyer Who Is Also A Photographer Just Deleted All Her Pinterest Boards - mbosch
http://www.businessinsider.com/pinterest-copyright-issues-lawyer-2012-2

======
mcherm
So what she's saying here is that pinterest is trying to have it both ways. In
their legal agreements they say you can ONLY post things you own or have a
license to while the common practice on the site is exactly the opposite.

She's right: having it both ways doesn't work. And if this is your business
model, then your best bet is to carry on anyway, take out liability insurance,
and lobby for the laws to be changed. Because pinterest isn't writing their
legal terms this way just for fun.

